# Thread navigation with multiple pages - how to jump to page



## michael rauls (Oct 14, 2018)

Yes also the tab/ button to select the particular page in a thread you want to go to is gone. Only the " next" or " previous" tabs remain. Not much of an issue for a thread that has say 6 or 7 pages but for a thread with like 635 pages as some do it could be labor intensive shall we say to get to a certain page you want to see. Perhaps they are in a new place and I'm just not seeing it.


----------



## horseUSA (Oct 14, 2018)

If you click the *...* you can then select a page to go to. See images below.


----------



## michael rauls (Oct 14, 2018)

Ok thanks.I appreciate all the effort but just a observation/suggestion. Just left this on another thread but this seems like the more appropriate one. Anyway, I notice that the tab/ buttons to select the particular page in a thread are no longer. Only the next and previous buttons remain. Not an issue if a thread has say 6 or 7 pages but if it has say 637 it could be a bit labor intensive to get to the page you want. Perhaps they are in a new place and I'm just not seeing them but seems like thats a really critical feature to have.


----------



## horseUSA (Oct 14, 2018)

M
 michael rauls
I replied "GO TO FIRST UNREAD POST" BUTTON MISSING


----------



## michael rauls (Oct 14, 2018)

horseUSA said:


> M
> michael rauls
> I replied "GO TO FIRST UNREAD POST" BUTTON MISSING


Ok, I've got it. On threads where there are more than one page you just tap the box where it says "2 of 2" ,"3 of5", etc and the box to select the page you want pops up. Thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## horseUSA (Oct 14, 2018)

Correct on mobile devices it changes from the "..." to "# of #total". If you touch "# of #total" you should get option to change pages


----------



## T Bolt (Oct 24, 2018)

I'm having a similar problem. On my iPhone there is no indication of page number of the thread or how to navigate to even the next page so I'm always either stuck on the first page of the thread or the last page that a post was made on thread that I had looked at previously.


----------



## horseUSA (Oct 24, 2018)

T Bolt said:


> I'm having a similar problem. On my iPhone there is no indication of page number of the thread or how to navigate to even the next page so I'm always either stuck on the first page of the thread or the last page that a post was made on thread that I had looked at previously.



Do you not see the circled page navigation above and below messages?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 24, 2018)

I can see that on my mobile..


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 24, 2018)

Me too...


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 24, 2018)

No problem on this end.

The page selection buttons are there on the posts in the menu.





And the page selection buttons in the thread are there as well.


----------



## T Bolt (Oct 25, 2018)

I'm not seeing that. Maybe it's my phone, it's an iPhone 5C. 
This is what I see, First picture is the top of a thread page and the second is the bottom.


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 25, 2018)

I don't think it's your phone, I noticed you're using the blue style (FA Main Blue/Gray) so I switched styles and did notice the page select option is missing.


----------



## T Bolt (Oct 25, 2018)

That's strange, I thought that only changed the colors. I'll switch to the default and see what happens


----------



## T Bolt (Oct 25, 2018)

Nope that didn't fix it. I still don't have the page selection buttons


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 25, 2018)

That's really odd!

I like the vintage Artakus look, so I never tried the Blue (until this morning). It is odd that the Blue lacks the page selection while the Artakus does (on my ipad).

Looks like David has a challenge ahead!


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 25, 2018)

My phone is fine as well though I never log onto the site with it. I get just the individual page number as David posted in #8 when the phone is held vertical...




​...but better page control when the phone is held horizontally...


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 25, 2018)

Page numbers are visible on my Samsung S6 with the Blue option. Obviously, not there if there is only one page in the thread.


----------



## T Bolt (Oct 25, 2018)

When turning the phone horizontal I only get a couple of buttons on the top controll bar and I dont even get the second controll bar.
Here's what it looks like:


----------



## T Bolt (Oct 25, 2018)

Sorry about the double picture but I'm having a lot of trouble doing anything here on this phone


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 25, 2018)

It appears you have a few Alerts


----------



## T Bolt (Oct 25, 2018)

I think that’s the number of unread posts George 

Ok, I switched to my company phone which is an iPhone 10 and every thing is working fine so it has to be something with my iPhone 5c. Any ideas? I need to get it sorted out because I’m not supposed to be using the company phone for this.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 25, 2018)

Glenn,

Check if the soft on your iPhone is updated. However I t looks to me like the problem with settings of yout net browser. Which one do you have installed there? Chrome or Safari ? It is very likely you have something set wrong. I guess that's the Safari there. Anyway my first step would be the clearing of the cache and cookies.


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 25, 2018)

Perhaps I should have mentioned that I am using a Safari browser - also, I typically look at webpages in "landscape mode", meaning sideways, as opposed to "portrait mode", where the device is upright.

Doing that shows content much better.


----------



## horseUSA (Oct 26, 2018)

T Bolt said:


> I'm not seeing that. Maybe it's my phone, it's an iPhone 5C.
> This is what I see, First picture is the top of a thread page and the second is the bottom.
> 
> View attachment 514411
> View attachment 514412








Look below the ad on the top view. This is a screen grab from an iphone 5c running iOS 10.3 and I can see the tops of the page nav buttons. The red box. 
The page navigation is below the ad and just above the first post. On the bottom the page nave is just below the last post and before quick reply. 

If you don't see it let me know what version of iOS is on your phone.


----------



## T Bolt (Oct 26, 2018)

I still don't see it
My version is 8.1.2


----------



## Wurger (Oct 27, 2018)

Please try to clear the cookies and the cache of the net broweser.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 23, 2019)

Sometimes i get this handy button but not always. How do i get it always?


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 23, 2019)

What I’m seeing is that you only get it if you start a post/page back from new posts. If you haven’t been to a thread for days/weeks/months/ever and go to page 3 of 5 pages, that button is there.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 23, 2019)

The button appears when there is a new post in the thread only . No matter how many of them or pages are there . If no new post it is not activated.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

